# :

## Mihey

, 13 ,  21:30           ,   ,     - .      ,   . 
      ,    .   , , '  ,  ,       . 
,    ,       볿  .    -    :     600 ,        . 
  ,      ,      .     ,      " ,   ".     ,   "    ,   ". 
  ,     ,    ,   ,      .  ,      . 
ϳ     ,     . ϳ     .   ,    ,         .

----------


## 23q

...        ,     ....    .

----------


## erazer

.    -   ...

----------


## Mihey

-         ,   , 13 ,    䳺      ,  . 
  20:58     ,          ,    -    49   -      . 
"       , '         ", -    . 
    ,     ( ),         -   ,               . 
  ,     ,       ,          볿. 
  ,      䳺          . 
  ,         ,    .       :  1985  ,  1990    - 1974  .  1960   .

----------

